
Avoid using the microwave to get faster internet - Zenst
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52027348
======
gregw2
I can vouch for this; I've worked in an office where I eventually correlated
my wifi problems to someone in the next room using the microwave.

(Once you recognized the issue, it was easy to confirm the correlation because
you would have some connection glitch and yep, it happened just when you heard
the hum of the microwave start up nearby...)

~~~
rmrfstar
Another tale of microwaves and their rocky relationship with computers [1].

[1] [https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/11/on-
call/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/11/on-call/)

------
aj7
Mega-misplaced modifier. From the BBC, no less.

------
m463
I thought this only affected a part of the 2.4 ghz band.

------
psadri
Does this mean some microwave radiation escapes the oven?

~~~
74ls00
If it does then it’s evidently not dangerous if it’s interfering with WiFi

